# Tempestade Tropical Tony (Atlântico 2012 #AL19)



## adiabático (23 Out 2012 às 00:33)

Formou-se a segunda depressão tropical no mesmo dia, esta no meio do Atlântico, a partir de uma perturbação que vinha avançando para Oeste mas que já está a curvar para Norte.

Caso venha a evoluír como se prevê, este sistema virá a tornar-se nas próximas horas na 19ª tempestade tropical da temporada de 2012, fazendo desta temporada uma das mais activas registadas em termos de número de sistemas, igualando em número de tempestades as temporadas de 1887, 1995, 2010 e 2011, em terceiro lugar, atrás das temporadas de 1933 (21) e de 2005 (28).

Será a primeira vez na história dos registos destes sistemas que ocorrem, no Atlântico, três anos seguidos com este número de sistemas.

(A época de 2012 previa-se, inicialmente, muito mais calma no Atlântico, por efeito de um el-niño que se previa que viesse a formar-se no Pacífico.)

No entanto, a generalidade dos sistemas que se desenvolveram durante esta temporada foram efémeros e de pouca intensidade, apenas se verificando a ocorrência de sistemas de maior intensidade entre a 2ª quinzena de Agosto e a 1ª de Setembro, coincidindo com a época normal de maior intensidade no Atlântico (tendo o Nadine, que se formou a 11 de Setembro como depressão tropical, "reinado" sozinho durante todo o resto do mês de Setembro).












http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/text/refresh/MIATCDAT4+shtml/222033.shtml

```
THE DEPRESSION IS FORECAST
TO BE IN AN ENVIRONMENT OF LIGHT UPPER-LEVEL WINDS FOR THE NEXT DAY
OR TWO...SO SOME STRENGTHENING APPEARS LIKELY.  AFTER 48 HOURS...
THE VERTICAL SHEAR IS EXPECTED TO INCREASE TO AT LEAST 30 KT...AND
THE CYCLONE WILL BE MOVING OVER SUB-26C WATERS.  IN ADDITION...THE
GLOBAL MODELS ARE INDICATING THAT THE SYSTEM IS LIKELY TO BECOME A
FRONTAL LOW...AND A WEAK ONE AT THAT...BY 72 HOURS.  THEREFORE...
THE NHC INTENSITY FORECAST SHOWS A PEAK IN INTENSITY OCCURRING IN
48 HOURS WITH STEADY WEAKENING THEREAFTER.  INTERESTINGLY...THE
SHIPS MODEL BRINGS THE SYSTEM TO NEAR HURRICANE STRENGTH ON DAYS 3
THROUGH 5 EVEN IN THE FACE OF MORE HOSTILE CONDITIONS.
```


----------



## adiabático (23 Out 2012 às 00:47)

*Re: Depressão Tropical nº19 (Atlântico 2012 #AL19)*

Mais um sistema curioso para acompanhar, a fazer fé nos modelos:


----------



## dunio9 (23 Out 2012 às 11:19)

*Re: Depressão Tropical nº19 (Atlântico 2012 #AL19)*

Possivel aproximacao deste sistema oas Acores, de acordo com os modelos, mas em principio como tempestade extratropical .


----------



## MSantos (23 Out 2012 às 14:44)

*Re: Depressão Tropical nº19 (Atlântico 2012 #AL19)*

Mais um sistema que poderá encaminhar-se para os Açores, isto este ano tem sido um fartote


----------



## dunio9 (23 Out 2012 às 23:10)

*Re: Depressão Tropical nº19 (Atlântico 2012 #AL19)*



MSantos disse:


> Mais um sistema que poderá encaminhar-se para os Açores, isto este ano tem sido um fartote


 Nem mais e até a Tempestade tropical Sandy, que certamente chegará a Furacão, também por cá poderá passar segundo alguns modelos , depois de alguma acalmia, estamos debaixo de fogo...


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Out 2012 às 08:44)

*Re: Depressão Tropical nº19 (Atlântico 2012 #AL19)*

Olha o Tony



> BULLETIN
> TROPICAL STORM TONY ADVISORY NUMBER   6
> NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL       AL192012
> 1100 PM AST TUE OCT 23 2012
> ...



A depressão 19 já se tornou na tempestade tropical Tony - com um nome tão "aportuguesado" tem de obrigatoriamente de atravessar águas Portuguesas, neste caso as dos Açores.
Pensa-se que a Oeste\NO do arquipélago perderá as suas características tropicais em 36h a 48h e daqui a 4 dias terá dissipado.
Acompanhemos o *TONY*...

*P.S.: por favor renomear o título do tópico para dar destaque ao TONY *


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Out 2012 às 10:50)

> SUMMARY OF 500 AM AST...*0900 UTC*...INFORMATION
> ----------------------------------------------
> LOCATION...30.4N 38.4W
> ABOUT 835 MI...1345 KM SW OF THE AZORES
> ...



A tempestade tropical *Tony* continua o seu lento *movimento em direcção aos grupos central e oriental dos Açores*, num movimento mais para a direita do que era de prever pelo NHC.
Ainda hoje deverá adquirir característica pós-tropical, mas mesmo assim manter ventos de tempestade tropical até domingo, quando deverá estar juntos dos referidos grupos do arquipélago - os ventos poderão estar no limite inferior da classificação como tempestade tropical (nada de anormal para os Açores).


----------

